# Fiber optic sight recommendations



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey fellas,

So I just put a Remington shurshot stock on my 1187 and live the stock, but it's a bit difficult to line the beads up now where my cheek sits.

I'm looking to put some fiber optic sights on to raise the sights up a little and to be able to see the sights better. Any recommendations? I know Williams and Truglo are out there, but looking for advice.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2014)

Ameriglo offers true tritium sights. They run about $72. But they are made by trijicon and well worth the coin.

Here's a link:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/AmeriGlo-Tritium-Night-Sight-Set-Remington-870-1100-1187-Rifle-Style/32090535


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

We have fiber optic sights on our O/U. I personally like them a lot and recommended them.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I put the Truglo front and rear set on my mossberg ( they just snap onto the vented rib) when I bought a new 24" barrel for coyotes and I like them.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks guys. I ended up getting a set of Williams firesights. I'll keep you posted as to how they work.

I liked that the optic was bigger (brighter) and they are a little higher than the truglo sights.

Test run in the morning


----------

